# 15 Rabbits, 14 Guinea Pigs and 1 Hamster-Scottish Borders



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Arthurshiel rescue centre has just taken on 15 rabbits, 14 guinea pigs a 1 syrian hamster. I thought I would add a couple photos incase anyone in the Scottish Borders is thinking about adopting. Everyone has been to see the vet and apart from everyone being a bit over weight they are pretty healthy.









Castrated blue male dutch









This girl is amazing and soo friendly









Blue rex female









Very shy girl









Netherland dwarf female and blue rex female. These guys need to go together as they are so closely bonded.

There is also a group of 3 female guinea pigs, one has lost the sight in one of her eyes due to an old injury but copes well. They must go together.

Plus 11 guinea pig babies at 8 weeks old.

Plus a very over weight syrian hamster, male.

Please contact arthurshielrescuecentre.co.uk if you are interested in adopting


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

All female baby guinea pigs have been homes but we still have 5 8 week old boys and 3 adult females. All rabbits still looking for homes too.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

We still have 14 rabbits, 3 baby male guinea pigs, 2 adult female guinea pigs and 1 hamster looking for homes.

Plus 5 female rats and 2 male adult gerbils.

Please pm for more details if you are interested in adopting any of the animals.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

I love that blue rex but your far far to far away for me im afraid


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Forgot to say that the bunnys are all vaccinated


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Update:

12 rabbits
2 gerbils
3 baby male guinea pigs
2 adult female guinea pigs
and 2 female fancy rats still needing homes...


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

1 of our castrated males was adopted today to be bonded with a lovely wee spayed female.

So we are now down to 11 rabbits x


----------

